# Superboy Prime VS The Powerpuff girls



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2010)

It's been established that the Powerpuff girls solo the HST(I personally don't think so but I do acknowledge that with their highest inconsistent feats that they solo) so I've been trying to think of a good match for them but prime seems to be most fitting imo. 

Scenario: Prime takes a little trip to the city of townsville and finds the villains, the Gangreen Gang running amok and he decides to take the law into his own hands and then brutally kills them and then he sees other criminals breaking the law and then decides this whole town needs an make over and decides to start decimating the town and suddenly the Powerpuff girls appear and prepare to battle Prime. 

Welp, who wins?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2010)

guess who's getting a neg


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2010)

Emoboy Prime murderstomps.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 21, 2010)

Prime kills them to death

and that's if you're taking all the high-end feats and ditching the low-ends


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's been established that the Powerpuff girls solo the HST(I personally don't think so but I do acknowledge that with their highest inconsistent feats that they solo) so I've been trying to think of a good match for them but prime seems to be most fitting imo.
> 
> Scenario: Prime takes a little trip to the city of townsville and finds the villains, the Gangreen Gang running amok and he decides to take the law into his own hands and then brutally kills them and then he sees other criminals breaking the law and then decides this whole town needs an make over and decides to start decimating the town and suddenly the Powerpuff girls appear and prepare to battle Prime.
> 
> Welp, who wins?




My Neg-o-Vision will cut through your rep like NEG-O-VISION!!!!!!!


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2010)

Just because they can take the HST does not mean they stand any kind of chance here.


----------



## Weather (Nov 21, 2010)

Negs... Open fire!!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2010)

superboy prime decides to alter reality on blossoms face
being able to beat the hst doesnt mean they can stack up to prime oh yea Superboy Prime>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dragonball>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>HST and im being VERY VERY VERY generous to the HST


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn I got a lot of negs. Are people really this butthurt over having their precious powerpuff girls getting their asses completely handed to them by Superboy Prime?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2010)

It's not so much that you made a rape thread, more the fact that you made a rape thread because people wouldn't agree with your opinion.

That's pretty butthurt kid.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice spite thread.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damn I got a lot of negs. Are people really this butthurt over having their precious powerpuff girls getting their asses completely handed to them by Superboy Prime?



People negged you for making a spite thread...not because they like the The Girls.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damn I got a lot of negs. Are people really this butthurt over having their precious powerpuff girls getting their asses completely handed to them by Superboy Prime?



no, you have horrible logic by setting up this thread (since they could beat the hst they could beat sbp? lol) and obviously lack of knowledge of super boy prime to think the power puff girls would even be a challenge


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

We need a good spite thread macro


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> superboy prime decides to alter reality on blossoms face
> being able to beat the hst doesnt mean they can stack up to prime oh yea Superboy Prime>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dragonball>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>HST and im being VERY VERY VERY generous to the HST


The difference between Superboy prime and Dragonabll is greater than the difference between Dragonball and the HST.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damn I got a lot of negs. Are people really this butthurt over having their precious powerpuff girls getting their asses completely handed to them by Superboy Prime?



Shut up and take it.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 21, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shut up and take it.





10char


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> no, you have horrible logic by setting up this thread (since they could beat the hst they could beat sbp? lol) and obviously lack of knowledge of super boy prime to think the power puff girls would even be a challenge



People were setting and hyping them up as if they were transcendent level beings for christs' sakes. Their high level feats included them punching a monster out of the solar system and they're also FTL.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 21, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shut up and take it.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> People were setting and hyping them up as if they were transcendent level beings for christs' sakes. Their high level feats included them punching a monster out of the solar system and they're also FTL.





~Strike Man~ said:


> Shut up and take it.



**


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damn I got a lot of negs. Are people really this butthurt over having their precious powerpuff girls getting their asses completely handed to them by Superboy Prime?



More like your butthurt over three five year olds stomping the HST.

The difference between the PPG and Superboy is astronomical.


----------



## Taofizzle (Nov 21, 2010)

The rep/neg system is overated no one should freaking care about getting negged. it insignificant.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> More like your butthurt over three five year olds stomping the HST.
> 
> The difference between the PPG and Superboy is astronomical.



Well the way people were hyping them up in the other thread, they made it seem like they were little Pre-crisis Supermans and to be fair, it's actually hard to find them a good match.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

If you make a spite thread, don't try to make excuses for it


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2010)

No, it isn't. The PPG aren't some Skyfather level characters or something. They are just massively beyond the HST, which is a weak trio in fiction itself.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> People were setting and hyping them up as if they were transcendent level beings for christs' sakes. Their high level feats included them punching a monster out of the solar system and they're also FTL.



and, what does this mean to someone who can punch reality and can blitz flashes, FLASHES?!?! who all move massively FTL


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 21, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well the way people were hyping them up in the other thread, they made it seem like they were little Pre-crisis Supermans and to be fair, it's actually hard to find them a good match.



How about you refrain from making a thread then?
It's not that hard you know.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> and, what does this mean to someone who can punch reality and can blitz flashes, FLASHES?!?! who all move massively FTL



When did he blitz the Flashes? Last I checked he had a Flash phobia.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> When did he blitz the Flashes? Last I checked he had a Flash phobia.



Teen Titans tie-in with Infinite Crisis

Although it's not so much blitz as spin around fast and punch them all away from him.


----------



## Nihilistic (Nov 21, 2010)

This is a good thread. Made me laugh after seeing a particular stupid match in the FBD.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 28, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damn I got a lot of negs. Are people really this butthurt over having their precious powerpuff girls getting their asses completely handed to them by Superboy Prime?




it's because you don't know jack about power in characters. just take a look at your failed thread right here  


the only one here that's butt hurt is your self


----------



## Captain America (Nov 28, 2010)

Superman Prime probably wins:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol.

Prime eats them.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 28, 2010)

Prime kills them to death.


----------



## Purpledrank (Nov 28, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Prime kills them to death.


Maybe he means he will actually take him to death?


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 28, 2010)

Heavenly King said:


> it's because you don't know jack about power in characters. just take a look at your failed thread right here
> 
> 
> the only one here that's butt hurt is your self



The groupthink there is just at an absurdly high level.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 28, 2010)

you call this a spite thread?


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2010)

in the tie in to infinit crsis he fucking PUNCHED threw the speed force and made them run like girls also im going to neg you with a youtube video of goosh goosh


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Prime stuttering like a nervous teenage girl when facing the prospect of Flashes will never cease to amuse me.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 30, 2010)

hammer said:


> in the tie in to infinit crsis he fucking PUNCHED threw the speed force and made them run like girls also im going to *neg you *with a youtube video of goosh goosh



Oh brother... You people and your oversensitiveness to having see the powerpuff girls getting spanked by Superboy Prime.... The most negs I've ever gotten in my life has to do with something involved with the freaking powerpuff girls... LOL.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

People neg stupid threads all the time. Take a look at Chakra Fro.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 30, 2010)

Please let this thread die. It's over.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> People neg stupid threads all the time. Take a look at Chakra Fro.



lol. I went from from having a brilliant future to smoking the big one, all in one thread.

Think I got negged like 12 times.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm sorry L7N, but I'll be using this thread for some +1s.


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2010)

damnit this proxy make youtube slow LOAD DMANIT LOAD


----------



## Belly Ranks (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, all that can be said has been said.

Its all about the +1's now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 30, 2010)

I might as well get in on the +1ing while the +1ing is good


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 30, 2010)

did somebody say +1


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2010)

quick someone post the goosh goos hvideo for me to copy pasta


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 30, 2010)

+1    .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

hammer said:


> quick someone post the goosh goos hvideo for me to copy pasta



You mean this?

[YOUTUBE]dE9uV63p9rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 30, 2010)

^


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2010)

Charcan said:


> You mean this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dE9uV63p9rE[/YOUTUBE]


I cant tell youtub wont work on ff or IE since im i nchina without a proxy and even then it wont show up on fourma with them


Basilikos said:


> ^



but by this post I assume so


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 30, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Oh brother... You people and your oversensitiveness to having see the powerpuff girls getting spanked by Superboy Prime.... The most negs I've ever gotten in my life has to do with something involved with the freaking powerpuff girls... LOL.



:sanji :sanji :sanji
do you truly think that you got negged because this thread had the ppg's getting stomped


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 30, 2010)

People I really REALLY make an overhuman effort to try to understand this sub-forum but I dont. I really dont know how OBD take the rape threads. This is a serious doubt, I mean there are sometimes that people create rape threads and you say "great thread" or "hillarious" hell I myself have made rape threads which have given me reps here but on the other side when someone makes a rape thread people go "terrible" and start negging and again I myself got some negs because of creating a stomp thread I dont get it.

Are rape threads seen as funny or neg worthy here?! AAAAAAAAAAAAH SOMEONE EXPLAIN ME PLEASE!


----------



## zenieth (Nov 30, 2010)

this isn't a rape thread, it's a spite thread.

Aka Spartan didn't like the outcome of a previous thread and therefore made one where he clearly knew PPG could not win.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 30, 2010)

This is a butthurt spite thread in response to another thread. Therefore, it's terrible


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes but I have found cases including myself when a rape thread is created for the lulz and for hillariously and I get repped then I find cases where I create a thread for the very same motivation and exactly equal as the one that repped me and I get negged, I really dont get it what makes the difference in a rape thread between "lulz great thread" and "terrible thread, negger"?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 30, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes but I have found cases including myself when a rape thread is created for the lulz and for hillariously and I get repped then I find cases where I create a thread for the very same motivation and exactly equal as the one that repped me and I get negged, I really dont get it what makes the difference in a rape thread between "lulz great thread" and "terrible thread, negger"?



if you saw the other thread and his arguments, then made this thread, then you would understand


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 30, 2010)

rape thread. Locking.


----------

